# Fissidens fontanus



## cpn (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi, here are some photos of Fissidens fontanus growing in my tank. Enjoy!


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 18, 2006)

wow!! that looks awesome. You have any more pictures that are zoomed out a little more?


----------



## cpn (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi Ownager2004, I do not have another photo that is zoomed out. From the last phto, you can see how it will eventually turn out -- a nice bush.

Here's some further information about the moss:
(1)*Temperature*: 26.5 - 27.5 ºC
(2)*pH*: 6.2 - 6.8 (with CO2 supplement)
(3)*KH* and *GH*: 4 and 5 respectively
(4)*Lightings*: 2.6 watt per gallon. (also thrive in shaded area in the tank albeit slower)

Note that although these are the conditions in my tank in which the fissidens is grown, I strongly believe that the moss can adapt to a much wider range of condition.

The moss can be initially tied down to driftwood, it will eventually 'stick' to the driftwood by means of tiny roots. The frond (leaf) will reach a length of 4 - 5 cm (1.5" - 2"). Once established, about 1-2 new frond will grow out from each of the original frond every 2 - 3 weeks. Eventually, it will form a nice bush (like the last photo).


----------



## cpn (Apr 21, 2005)

Here's a close up photo of the roots that will develop at the base of the moss.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

^ now that's cool!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Nice pictures. In your experience is the growth as slow as some say it is? In other words, how fast does it seem to grow under your above conditions?

-John N.


----------



## cpn (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi John, in my thank, about 1-2 new frond grow out from each of the original frond every 2 – 3 weeks. The growth rate will be exponential as each of the new frond will become mature and produce more new fronds. In a new tank, the growth will initially be slower as the moss adapts to the new condition. This initial stage will typically takes anywhere from 2 weeks to a month.  

-cp


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

Do SAEs target this plant?


----------



## cpn (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi Tankman, my tank has 3 SAe and all sorts of shrimps including Yamato shrimps. The fissidens is growing fine.

-cp


----------



## deeplove (Apr 21, 2006)

That's one pretty looking plant that fissiden. Makes me want to get some now that you posted up these pics. How hard is it to obtain some?


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Tying onto rock also works, right?


----------



## deeplove (Apr 21, 2006)

cpn said:


> The moss can be initially tied down to driftwood, it will eventually 'stick' to the driftwood by means of tiny roots. The frond (leaf) will reach a length of 4 - 5 cm (1.5" - 2"). Once established, about 1-2 new frond will grow out from each of the original frond every 2 - 3 weeks. Eventually, it will form a nice bush (like the last photo).


I would think you could. It's a moss.


----------



## cpn (Apr 21, 2005)

Yes it will attach to rock or anything you tied it to. Some fissidens fronds left in my tank will even start to attach to individual gravel on its own. Try to lay the fronds thinly over the surface you are tying to, it will grow better this way.

-cp


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Nice pictures! I never seen a far shot of Fissidens before. It's always close-ups.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

*Fissidens*

Looks like your growing it well. Keep it up!
Quite easy to care for and needs really clean cool water.
I think in wide shots we won't get to see the 'claws' and details of this fine plant.

Regards

stan


----------



## tundrafour (Jun 8, 2006)

deeplove said:


> That's one pretty looking plant that fissiden. Makes me want to get some now that you posted up these pics. How hard is it to obtain some?


If you're in North America, I think it should be pretty easy to find some; I've heard it's supposed to be quite common. I found an enormous amount growing on a waterfall in a park in eastern Indiana and have been growing it very easily for the past few months (in an unheated tank).


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmm.... I found it to be difficult and expensive to get some fissidens. Maybe tundrafour can send us some moss from the waterfall??


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

Im very interested in this moss. Definetly one of the neatest looking little plants ive seen. If anyone has any to sell send me over a PM.

-Charles


----------



## Mookka (Aug 29, 2005)

*Wow*

Geez I haven't seen a plant that made me want to post and get back to the grind for a LONG LONG time....... This is it though, easily the coolest looking plant have seen for a while (besides some eriocaulon, but who the hell can grow those) any ways awesome job!


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Yeah, now I see why everyone wants some... and I agree with Zapins, it's nowhere to be easily found in the US, and all the places online I've found ask a hefty sum for it, and often I hear one only gets a small amount in return... as for finding it by waterfalls in Indiana, I don't think I would trust myself to accurately ID a plant I had never before seen in person!


----------



## tundrafour (Jun 8, 2006)

Just a quick Google for "Fissidens fontanus" returns results that it grows in Oregon, Alabama, Minnesota, and Washington, and I definitely found it in Indiana, so I really do think it can be found in many places in North America (maybe it's just hard to find where those many places are!  ).

I am willing to send some to people who are interested; I already have to several members of the forums at Killies.com. However, the community there is much smaller than the one here and I only have a five-gallon aquarium (it was a three gallon until a few days ago!), so I don't think I could really feasibly send it to as many people here as would potentially want it.

Maybe I could send some out to one or two people with larger tanks who would in turn be willing to send it out to a few others? It would probably take a while (a few weeks to months, given the moss' slow growth rate and depending on how many people wanted it), but if people really want this moss without having to search for it in the wild or pay very high costs for tiny amounts, it could be a good alternative.

If any people with larger tanks (and optimal growing conditions) are interested, let me know: [email protected].

-Chris


----------



## kentucky (Jun 5, 2006)

I have collected this moss in Kentucky growing in submerged form on some rocks and tree roots. The moss is very sensitive to chlorine. If you collect it you need to be careful because it will very easily turn it brown and it takes a while for it to come back. As already mentioned the moss grows very slowly initially. Once the it adapts I find that it grows as fast as any other moss. I have grown the moss at temperatures up to 86º F, where it exibits very compact growth; it grows better at colder temperatures though. When I collect it from the wild usually in cold water streams the fonds are huge and almost look like a group of feathers. I find that this moss attaches itself easier than any of the other mosses that I have, both to rock and wood.

Derek


----------



## betta almighty (Jun 21, 2005)

actuaally how many types of fissidens are there?


----------



## prettytank (Jan 17, 2007)

hey, I just got ahold of some of this stuff, it seems to be growing all over but its only 2cm tall, does its roots need to settle in before it growes taller? or is my plant still just very young?
Thanks


----------



## racialfish (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey tundra I'd be happy to buy some of it off you and grow it in my hightech 55 gallon. I'd also be glad to give some away once I get it growing. PM if you can.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

that is some amazing growth!!! 

how long has it been in the tank? i have some tied to a mini log in my tank in hopes of it looking something like yours but its been about a month now but i have been through two substrate changes.


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

betta almighty said:


> actuaally how many types of fissidens are there?


I'm pretty sure there is something around 630 in the USA ALONE! Not 100% sure though....

I just got some of this moss today from a forum member, GREAT STUFF!

-Andrew


----------

